# Added a 211 now my 322 won't work



## bobed2121 (Apr 5, 2007)

I bought a vip211 on ebay and it works great. The 211 replaced my 322 and I put the 322 in another room. I can't get the 322 to work now. Dishnetwork tells me that I need to have three cables running to the 322 (dual TV receiver) to get it to work. I told DN that the 322 was initally hooked up to one single cable so why does it need three now?. Outside my house I have a TV cable box with my dish running into it. There are about 6 cables coming from the box with the satellite receiver hooked into one of them and a ground. DN wants me to spend $99 :nono: to have a service tech come out and hook my 322 back up. Is there anyway to find out which of the 6 cables from the TV box goes to the room that my 322 is in now? Do I need to have more than one cable connected to my 322 or use a splitter or something?


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Depends on what dish and LNB you have outside.. If you only had one cable going to the 322 in the other room then you should have a DPP LNB. When you moved the 322 did it have a Separator (looks like a splitter) on the back and did you move it with your 322.. And if it was feeding a second tv somewhere else there was probably a diplexer on there too. They have to be back in the right order.. As far as finding the cable outside in the box, unless you have a toner you will have to basically try each cable to see which one works.. You can do it with a meter that checks continuity also. .


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

And you will also have to run a second cable from your dish to your cable box which will tie into the cable that goes to the room where the 322 is.


----------



## bobed2121 (Apr 5, 2007)

skyviewmark1 said:


> When you moved the 322 did it have a Separator (looks like a splitter) on the back and did you move it with your 322..


Yes there was a splitter from the single coaxial cable from the wall to the back of the 322. As far as I remember it ran into the sat-1 and sat-2 inputs. Sorry I'm not in front of my receiver right now but I'll check when I get home. No I did not move the splitter to the new location of the 322. I guess I better reconnect it.

I don' t recall a *diplexer* being on the second tv. what would that look like? This is the Tv that I have the 322 connected to now.


----------



## bobed2121 (Apr 5, 2007)

skyviewmark1 said:


> And you will also have to run a second cable from your dish to your cable box which will tie into the cable that goes to the room where the 322 is.


So when the techs set me up initially the put the dish on the house and connected a single 322 up in my living room. So are you saying that since I added the 211 to the living room and moved the 322 to another location there is probably not enough dish cables to run both units? How many cables + ground would need to run from the dish to opertate one 322 and one 211?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Assuming:
1) You only had one 322 and no other receiver.
2) You had one coax running to the 322 directly from the dish
3) the "splitter" (labeled separator) took that one cable and connected to both outputs

You can replace the 322 with a ViP211 by taking the input cable off of the separator (leaving the separator with the 322) and connecting that input straight to the ViP211.

Getting signal to the 322 is the next issue. What is going on inside your "TV cable box" is a good question. It is possible there is a "diplexer" (looks like a splitter, but is labeled diplexer) in there mixing your single satellite cable with an antenna feed to that one room. It is also possible that the installer just connected your dish straight to the coax going to that one room. Without looking inside the box it is hard to guess.

If there is only ONE coax coming from the dish to that "TV cable box" you are going to have to add another. There will be a second connection on your dish for another piece of high quality coax (RG-6 tested to 2175MHz IIRC) to your "TV Cable Box" -- then you will have to find the connection leading to the new room.


----------



## bobed2121 (Apr 5, 2007)

> Getting signal to the 322 is the next issue. What is going on inside your "TV cable box" is a good question. It is possible there is a "diplexer" (looks like a splitter, but is labeled diplexer) in there mixing your single satellite cable with an antenna feed to that one room. It is also possible that the installer just connected your dish straight to the coax going to that one room. Without looking inside the box it is hard to guess
> 
> If there is only ONE coax coming from the dish to that "TV cable box" you are going to have to add another. There will be a second connection on your dish for another piece of high quality coax (RG-6 tested to 2175MHz IIRC) to your "TV Cable Box" -- then you will have to find the connection leading to the new room.


Thanks for the reply James (and skyview). My dish has two cables and a ground coming from it to the tv box. One if the cables and the ground connect to a ground unit, then from there the cable goes into a splitter (holland STVC) into the SAT in and another cable from the tv box goes into the UHF/VHF in. From there there is a single output the has a cable going into the TV box and somewhere into the house. I'm sure this is the living room connection that now has the 211 hooked to it. Now from that same tv box there are 5 empty cables. One comes in from below (comcast cable?) and the other 4 go into the house heading up inside the wall. I assume each one of these goes to a different room. So at the TV box should I remove that splitter from the 211 connection and just connect one of my dish cables directly to that line, then find the 322 connection cable and put the splitter on that line? I just wonder how I can tell which cable goes to the room that the 322 is now in?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bobed2121 said:


> Thanks for the reply James (and skyview). My dish has two cables and a ground coming from it to the tv box. One if the cables and the ground connect to a ground unit, then from there the cable goes into a splitter (holland STVC) into the SAT in and another cable from the tv box goes into the UHF/VHF in. From there there is a single output the has a cable going into the TV box and somewhere into the house. I'm sure this is the living room connection that now has the 211 hooked to it.


That sounds like a standard "diplexer" setup ... combining a satellite output and a UHF/VHF source on one cable sent to one room. There should be another diplexer in the living room hooked up where the "SAT in" comes out to the "Separator" mentioned before that splits to the two satellite inputs on the 322. The "UHF/VHF" side of this living room diplexer would go to the TV or to the "TV/Antenna cable in" input on the 322.

As noted before, the separator stays with the 322. The SAT side of the diplexer that went in to the separator goes in to the 211 and the UHF/VHF side of the diplexer goes to the TV or the TV/Antenna cable in on the 211.



bobed2121 said:


> Now from that same tv box there are 5 empty cables. One comes in from below (comcast cable?) and the other 4 go into the house heading up inside the wall. I assume each one of these goes to a different room. So at the TV box should I remove that splitter from the 211 connection and just connect one of my dish cables directly to that line, then find the 322 connection cable and put the splitter on that line? I just wonder how I can tell which cable goes to the room that the 322 is now in?


The safest test signal is the UHF/VHF coax that you have going to the "diplexer" feeding the living room. Disconnect it from the diplexer and use a barrel connector to connect it to each of the four house cables ... connect a UHF/VHF tv at the other end. If you get reception that is better than when the patch isn't made you have likely identified the cable. (Pros will have a cable tester that they can send tone or signal back from the target room, but we're trying to make do so using that UHF/VHF signal is workable.

Once you have identified the cable going to the room where you want the 322 you CAN simply barrel connect the second satellite cable to that feed, then connect the room end of the cable to the separator and in to the two satellite feeds on the 322. This direct connection would not give you UHF/VHF TV in the room with the 322.

If you prefer UHF/VHF in the new room over the living room you can move the diplexers at both ends of the living room connection ... but if you want UHF/VHF in both rooms you'll have to go out and find and by "diplexers" - noting that these are NOT splitters but specific devices like the one you described in your post with a SAT in and a UHF/VHF in. You will also need a common UHF/VHF splitter and a couple of short jumper wires. It is a lot easier if you just don't want UHF/VHF in that second room ... but we can take the next step if you want that.

The "barrel" connection from the second satellite feed to the one of four coax that is going to the right room will get sat signal to the right place. It sounds like all of your rooms are run directly from the box. The only problem would be if for some reason a cable leaving that box was feeding two locations. Do you have more than five rooms with an output jack?

BTW: A "barrel" is a simple inline connector that connects two male F connectors together without splitting or other work. Think of it as a splice. It looks like a little barrel.


----------



## bobed2121 (Apr 5, 2007)

OK just so that I have this correct. My living room TV is using the 211. It's connected with just one single cable from the living room wall straight into the 211, then HDMI into my Tv and everything is working fine on that end. At the TV box end of that same living room cable the connection is currently with the SAT-UHF/VHF splitter. Since the 211 is a single TV reciever can I remove that SAT-UHV/VHF splitter and reconnect one of the dish cables to the single living room cable correct? One single cable from the Dish into the 211? I don't need the UHF/VHF into the living room TV. 

Now still at the Tv box I take that splitter (diplexer) and connect it over to the new-room (322 receiver) cable. Then I believe I will also need to split off the new-room cable into both input connectors of the 322? So I will need to split the 322 at both the TV box and at the receiver end in the new room. Since we have local channels over our DN programming do I even need the UHF/VHF cable connected? Sorry if this is redundant but I think this will get me going again.
Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't see why you have the UHF/VHF diplexer in the system. You should be ok without it.


----------



## bobed2121 (Apr 5, 2007)

James Long said:


> I don't see why you have the UHF/VHF diplexer in the system. You should be ok without it.


So would I be safe to assume that the UHF/VHF cable at the TV box is a cable to somewhere near the roof of the house for an antenna? I would not mind connecting a roof anntenna because our local networks broadcast in HD during primetime. I don't subscribe to DN's HD package yet even though I have the 211 reciever. Can a dual source Dish/Antenna be managed using the Diplexer(s) all through one single cable?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You will need another diplexer on the other end of the cable (by the receiver).
And, of course, and antenna.


----------

